# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Sony Xperia mini ST15i (αλλαγή μικροφώνου)

## xray2201

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Έχω πρόβλημα στο κινητό μου -δεν μ'ακούνε καλά.Έκανα αναβάθμιση αλλά τπτ κ με το handsfree μ'ακούνε κανονικά.Οπότε είναι το μικρόφωνο.Επειδή όμως δεν έχω την εγγύηση θέλω να το αλλάξω μόνος μου.
Λέω να πάρω αυτά: http://magboss.pl/article.php?id=30865 http://magboss.pl/article.php?id=30049

Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος αν θα χρειαστώ κάτι άλλο για την αλλαγή γιατί δεν έχω ξανακάνει disassembly σε κινητό;
Ο magboss έχει έκπτωση για το site;

Eυχαριστώ.

----------


## chrisrer

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Έχω πρόβλημα στο κινητό μου -δεν μ'ακούνε καλά.Έκανα αναβάθμιση αλλά τπτ κ με το handsfree μ'ακούνε κανονικά.Οπότε είναι το μικρόφωνο.Επειδή όμως δεν έχω την εγγύηση θέλω να το αλλάξω μόνος μου.
> Λέω να πάρω αυτά: http://magboss.pl/article.php?id=30865 http://magboss.pl/article.php?id=30049
> 
> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος αν θα χρειαστώ κάτι άλλο για την αλλαγή γιατί δεν έχω ξανακάνει disassembly σε κινητό;
> Ο magboss έχει έκπτωση για το site;
> 
> Eυχαριστώ.


καλησπερα φιλε μου οχι δεν χρειαζεσε κατι αλλο το κατσαβιδακι σου να το ανοιξεις σωστα και το μικροφωνο στην ουσια φωλιαζει και κανει επαφη στην πλακετα....

----------


## xray2201

Ευχάριστώ φίλε θα κάνω παραγγελία την Δευτέρα αν και κοιτάω το sevice manual και δεν βρίσκω το mic :/

http://www.scribd.com/doc/87892838/S...service-manual

----------


## chrisrer

> Ευχάριστώ φίλε θα κάνω παραγγελία την Δευτέρα αν και κοιτάω το sevice manual και δεν βρίσκω το mic :/
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/87892838/S...service-manual


στην σελιδα 39 εκει που ειναι το λαστιχο λογικα στο πλαστικο θα φωλιαζει το μικροφωνο

----------


## xray2201

Και γω εκεί πήγα στην αρχή αλλά αυτό http://magboss.pl/article.php?id=30865 μου φαίνεται διαφορετικό.Θα μπει αυτό εκεί; :Blushing: 
Πιστεύω όταν το ανοίξω θα λυθούν οι απορίες..

----------


## chrisrer

> Και γω εκεί πήγα στην αρχή αλλά αυτό http://magboss.pl/article.php?id=30865 μου φαίνεται διαφορετικό.Θα μπει αυτό εκεί;
> Πιστεύω όταν το ανοίξω θα λυθούν οι απορίες..


ναι ρε συ καπου εκει θα ειναι μεσα...

δες εδω πως ειναι περιπου http://www.techgsm.com/Microphone_So...l_,154200.html

και εδω

http://www.scribd.com/doc/87892838/39/Gasket-Mic σελιδα 38

και θα καταλαβεις

----------


## taskom

Καλησπερα το μικροφωνο ειναι κολλημενο στην πλακετα .. Πρεπει να εχεις ιδικες γνωσεις για να το αλαξεις..

----------


## leosedf

Θερμό αέρα πρέπει να έχει αλλά με οτιδήποτε και να το δοκιμάσει μάλλον θα το κάψει αρχικά οπότε ας πάρει 2-3.

----------


## rep

αν δεν εχεις ξανακολησει κατι σχετικο μαλλον δεν τα καταφερεις.ειναι αρκετα δυσκολη η επισκευη με σοβαρο ρισκο για το κινητακι σου.

----------


## rep

περιμενε το βραδυ να σου δειξω ενα βιντεο σχετικο στο καναλι μου στο youtube.

----------


## xray2201

Ωχ...θα δω και το videaki σου και θα αποφασίσω μετά..
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## rep



----------

eebabs2000 (02-01-13), leosedf (02-01-13), vasilimertzani (19-09-13)

----------


## eebabs2000

Φοβερό video και επίσης φοβερή μουσική!

----------


## leosedf

Μάστορα χωρίς preheater?

----------


## maiko21

> 


Χρυσόστομε η πάστα που βάζεις είναι Flux paste ή solder paste? Μάλλον Flux paste...και το καθαρίζεις με Nitro ή αλκοόλη?
Γνωρίζεις που μπορώ να βρώ γραφήματα με τις θερμοκρασίες κόλλησης και την διάρκεια που μπορώ να εφαρμόζω στην περιοχή που κολάω?

----------


## takisegio

w300 ή  z530 τι μου θυμισες ποσα εχω αλλαξει μικροφωνα και εχω ποσα εχω πατενταρει λογω κομμενων πιστων.

----------

